# Question about a Combat Elite 38 Super



## jabishop1 (Dec 12, 2012)

SO I inherited is Mark IV Combat Elite Series 80 38 Super. I've tried doing some research on the gun and they seem to be somewhat rare (not sure though). My first question is about the serial #. From the research I've done it seems that most Combat Elites have a serial beginning with CG however mine starts with a CE. Any idea why or what this means? When was it made? I tried to look up the serial on colt's website but there is no record...

Second, what is the condition (see pics). There are NO scratches on it whatsoever. What is an approximate value? Whenever my uncle bought it he paid 699 for it (see pics).

Third, since this is my first pistol, any pistol care pointers or "must haves" as far as this gun goes?

http://i.imgur.com/lidbU.jpg
imgur: the simple image sharer

Thanks in advance. Headed to the range this weekend.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

The manual has a copyright date of 1990 so its a good bet it was made between 90 and 2000, I can probably get a more detailed date of manufacture later...

As for value, I'd say somewhere around $1K is a good estimate, again I can probably be more sepecific later.

As far as care goes, Google "10-8 1911 users guide" I'll post a link later.


Excuse the berevity, working off the phone.


----------

